# My Silly Girl



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

That's really, cute, I also noticed with my Barnaby that he almost had a second puppy hood in his later years. I wish you lots more special times together!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Awww, that's so very special. 
Love these Seniors


----------

